# Any idea what this is worth?



## vkscott (Mar 4, 2012)

I have a 92FS INOX HP 9mm WALNUT that has been fired very few (less than a box). So few, there are no markings on the feed ramp. Any ideas what it might be worth? Its a shame that it sits in my safe. I tried to post a picture but i can't. Any information is appreciated.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Saw an older model 92 inox on Gunbroker, was up to $840........


----------

